# options for temperamental jaguar



## tankbusterlover (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a 4 inch male jaguar that is in a 75 gallon with a 7 inch sailfin pleco, for about a month now. He's always been testy about the pleco coming to his side of the tank, usually just some mock charges but has given a few nips to it's fins. The pleco gets mad too because it doesn't like not getting to go where it wants. Sometimes I'll see them swim in a circling fury. 

I thought a pleco would be fine with a jaguar but I don't see this pair lasting, I know it's getting more territorial already. I figure my options are, the jaguar becomes a solitary fish, or I get a few more fish so that he doesn't have one fish to direct it all at. 

I had a female jaguar years ago that got along great with an oscar, maybe it was a male? I would like an oscar again, is it possible he'd get along with a female? I feel like a few somewhat more docile fish would be better than another aggressive species...it might be able to defend itself better, but it could mean actual fighting.

Thoughts?


----------

